
Show HN: Program, Control and Monitor Your Hardware from the Web - victorshoaga
http://inventone.ng/#/user/signup
======
victorshoaga
We support just the ESP8266 chipset meaning all development boards based
around the ESP8266 chipset can be programmed, controlled and monitored using
[http://inventone.ng/#/workspace](http://inventone.ng/#/workspace)

------
victorshoaga
From the basic, read from a sensor and display into an online view.
[https://ibb.co/hC0kKf](https://ibb.co/hC0kKf)

To the somewhat complex, [https://ibb.co/h9mmQL](https://ibb.co/h9mmQL)

------
victorshoaga
You drag blocks, snap them together and you are ready to build your first
firmware.

What do you think about this guys?

------
victorshoaga
Thank you so much in advance.

Awaiting your feedback.

------
gegtik
Is this different from node-red?

